# [résolu] bug d'affichage entre weechat et terminology

## kortex39

Bonjour à tous je suis un utilisateur tout frais de gentoo (environ 1mois). Cela fait deux fois que je reinstall mon pc sous gentoo et a chaque installation j'ai eu le meme soucis entre terminology (terminal de enlightenment) que j'utilise sous bspwm et weechat. Vu qu'une image vaut mieu que 1000 mots, je vous laisse voir vous meme de quoi il s'agit.

https://framapic.org/HWglSSjodCKP/lAnCjs2e4Uez.jpg

hors si je passe weechat dans tmux je n'ai pas se soucis.

J'ai deja creusé du coté des locales et fonts (j'utilise dejavu sans mono) et voici le resultat de locale

```
LANG=fr_FR.utf8

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_TIME="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_COLLATE=POSIX

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_NAME="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_ALL=

```

et voici les use que j'utilise

```
USE="-systemd -nss -qt3 -qt3support -kdeenablefinal -qt4 -kde -suid X xml threadsffmpeg ssl udev acpi fuse unicode xorg truetype opengl openssl gallium"
```

 pour le make.conf

j'ai essayé avec plusieurs valeurs differentes pour $TERM mais sans grand succes. Quelqu'un aurait une idée? Merci d'avance[/code]Last edited by kortex39 on Mon Feb 13, 2017 10:48 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## KeNNys

Salut kortex39,

Quel est ton problème exactement ?

Le bug d'affichage ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> USE="-systemd -nss -qt3 -qt3support -kdeenablefinal -qt4 -kde -suid X xml threadsffmpeg ssl udev acpi fuse unicode xorg truetype opengl openssl gallium"

 

dans ton USE il manque un espace entre threads et ffmpeg

Je sais ça n' rien a voir.

ensuite dans ton make.conf. As tu les lignes

L10N="fr"

LINGUAS="fr"

Edit : Je ne connais malheureusement pas weechat et terminology

Donc je ne serais pas d'une grande aide.

----------

## kortex39

Bien vu KeNNys pour threads et ffmpg  :Smile:  je met a jour mais je ne pense pas non plus que ca vienne de la.

Voici mon make.conf au complet... j'ai bien les deux variable dont tu parles.

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

USE="-systemd -nss -qt3 -qt3support -kdeenablefinal -qt4 -kde -suid X xml threads ffmpeg ssl udev acpi fuse unicode xorg truetype opengl openssl gallium"

LINGUAS="fr"

L10N="fr fr_FR en en_US"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4 python2_7"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7"

INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics evdev"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21 ruby22 ruby23"

CURL_SSL="openssl"

```

A noter qu'un ami utilise la meme configuation que moi (visiblement non) et n'a pas se soucis avec ces deux logiciels Bon apres ce n'est pas un gros soucis vu que je peux passer par tmux mais bon j'aimerais tout de meme connaitre le pourquoi du comment  :Smile: 

----------

## KeNNys

Ton processeur c'est quoi ?

Et ta carte graphique c'est une ATI radeon mais quel type ?

----------

## kortex39

Mon cpu : 

```
 lscpu

Architecture :        x86_64

Mode(s) opératoire(s) des processeurs : 32-bit, 64-bit

Boutisme :            Little Endian

Processeur(s) :       4

Liste de processeur(s) en ligne : 0-3

Thread(s) par cœur : 2

Cœur(s) par socket : 2

Socket(s) :           1

Nœud(s) NUMA :       1

Identifiant constructeur : GenuineIntel

Famille de processeur : 6

Modèle :             37

Nom de modèle :      Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 330  @ 2.13GHz

Révision :           2

Vitesse du processeur en MHz : 2133.000

Vitesse maximale du processeur en MHz : 2133,0000

Vitesse minimale du processeur en MHz : 933,0000

BogoMIPS :            4255.91

Virtualisation :      VT-x

Cache L1d :           32K

Cache L1i :           32K

Cache L2 :            256K

Cache L3 :            3072K

Nœud NUMA 0 de processeur(s) : 0-3

Flags:                 fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid dtherm arat

```

Et ma carte graphique :

```

lspci | grep VGA

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Park [Mobility Radeon HD 5430/5450/5470]

```

Pour cette derniere j'utilise les pilote libre mais avec les pilotes proprio j'avais exactement le meme soucis

----------

## KeNNys

Je ne suis pas sur pour le CFLAGS, mais je mettrais :

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

et pour la carte graphique :

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon r600"

bon ensuite faire un petit :

emerge --ask --changed-use --deep @world

----------

## kortex39

ok je vais essayer cela de suite merci

Edit : Bon il va y en avoir pour un bout de temps etant donné que mesa doit recompiler... mais c'est ca qui est bon avec gentoo, ca apprend la patience

----------

## kortex39

Non KeNNys c'est sans effet ... j'ai toujours le meme soucis entre terminology et weechat a noter qu'avec n'importe quel autre terminal ca fonctionne sans soucis

----------

## KeNNys

Je me doutais que ça n'allais pas corriger ton problème.

Mais au moins ton make.conf est correct a présent   :Wink:  .

Ne connaissant pas terminology, ça va être dur pour moi de te donner un coup de pouce. je vais  fouiller.

Edit : Comme c'est un bug d'affichage, petit test SHIFT + ALT + F12 pour désactiver les options graphiques, voir si c'est pas ça qui pose problème.

----------

## kortex39

Une chose que je n'ai pas testé (je met en route la compilation) c'est d'installer un autre bureau genre enlightenment et voir si le bug est toujours la... s'il n'est plus la c'est qu'il me manquerait une/des libs

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Essaie avec un autre terminal (uxvt, xterm) par exemple.

----------

## kortex39

Merci xaviermiller mais comme dis plus haut ca fonctionne tres bien avec d'autres terminaux et lorsque je fait terminology ==> tmux ==> weechat ca fonctionne aussi

----------

## xaviermiller

Apparemment, il y a des bugs dans terminology:

https://phab.enlightenment.org/T3734

(1er hit google)

----------

## kortex39

Oui j'avais suivi se fil, et patché comme il le preconisait mais ca n'avait pas fonctionner

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu essayé de modifier la variable d'environnement TERM lors du lancement de weechat?

https://weechat.org/files/doc/weechat_faq.fr.html#screen_weird_chars

----------

## kortex39

 *kortex39 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> j'ai essayé avec plusieurs valeurs differentes pour $TERM mais sans grand succes.[/code]

 

Deplus le soucis ne se produit que lorsque je n'utilise pas tmux

----------

## kortex39

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> Apparemment, il y a des bugs dans terminology:
> 
> https://phab.enlightenment.org/T3734
> 
> (1er hit google)

 

Un ami a moi et sous gentoo avec le meme bureau que moi terminology et weechat et ca ne lui fait pas   :Shocked: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Compare les versions, les USE flags, les variables d'environnement.

Est-ce que le problème se reproduit aussi avec un profil vierge?

----------

## kortex39

Alors apres verification, mon ami rencontre lui aussi le meme soucis que moi il ne s'en etait pas rendu compte car ol a l'habitude de passer weechat par tmux :/

Peut-etre ce bug sera-t-il reparé... ce qui est etonnat c'est que sous arch je n'ai pas se soucis

----------

## xaviermiller

Si tu n'as pas le souci pour Arch, vérifie les versions installées, et si les options de compilation sont les mêmes.

----------

## SirRobin2318

Je confirme, j'ai le meme probleme que kortex, weechat+tmux+terminology fonctionne correctement, mais weechat+terminology bug.

J'utilise weechat 2.3-r1, terminology 0.9.1. 

J'ai aussi essayé de jouer avec $TERM, pas de resultat...

----------

## El_Goretto

Alors, pas complètement lié, mais j'ai eu des problèmes "de ce type" à l'intérieur d'un screen quand le nom du mois (affiché dans l'invite screen) avait un caractère "spécial" (comme un caractère accentué). 

Sans être allé plus loin (faute de pas le temps), je pensais à une vieille blague récurrente à base d'encodage des caractères (cf UTF8 vs ISO & co). Donc c'est de ce côté là que je regarderais pour ton soucis.

----------

## SirRobin2318

 *Quote:*   

> je pensais à une vieille blague récurrente à base d'encodage des caractères

 

Comme dit on a tous les 2 joué avec les locales, term, etc. Et aucun probleme avec d'autres logiciels qui font aussi de l'utf8 et du ncurses (vim, mutt, par exemple). De mon coté je suis en en_US.UTF8, de memoire kortex utilise l'equivalent francais.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *SirRobin2318 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   je pensais à une vieille blague récurrente à base d'encodage des caractères 
> 
> Comme dit on a tous les 2 joué avec les locales, term, etc. Et aucun probleme avec d'autres logiciels qui font aussi de l'utf8 et du ncurses (vim, mutt, par exemple). De mon coté je suis en en_US.UTF8, de memoire kortex utilise l'equivalent francais.

 

Oui oui, j'ai bien vu.

Sauf que cela ne prouve absolument rien. Ta locale n'aura aucun effet sur ce qui t'est transmis via IRC.

J'avais plus dans l'idée de désactiver de façon certaine un potentiel code buggé, en jouant comme cela a déjà été suggéré, sur les USE flags.

----------

## kortex39

SirRobin2318 a appliqué le patch proposé ici https://phab.enlightenment.org/rTRM7d09373c5652abeb23b3a468d4218f11c8a789b2 est mis a dispo le paquet ici https://github.com/Wonko7/w7-overlay/tree/master/x11-terms/terminology  :Smile:  avec ca weechat est 100% fonctionnel dans terminology

----------

